# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Star Wars: The Old Republic - Rise of the Emperor Trailer

## MigIdiot

From the video:

_Watch the new Rise of the Emperor trailer and prepare to confront the Sith Emperor’s terrifying assault on Ziost in Game Update 3.2!

Unleashed from his hideaway on Yavin 4, the former Sith Emperor has now struck the Imperial world of Ziost. Using his immense power in the dark side of the Force, he has dominated the minds of the planet’s Imperial troops--as well as an elite cadre of militaristic Jedi--and has set them against the populace, engaging in a bloody slaughter. Join with allies Lana Beniko and Theron Shan to stop the Emperor’s terrifying assault in Game Update 3.2: Rise of the Emperor!
_

https://youtu.be/fXZz_fMGM5k

----------

